# urban decay vs mac



## HapaDynazty (May 22, 2006)

are urban decay products compairable to mac - esp eyeshadows?  ive only used their primer.  (uD)


----------



## flowerhead (May 22, 2006)

I love both lines. They both specialize in unique and pigmented colours.


----------



## Shawna (May 22, 2006)

I love their eyeshadows and their lipglosses.  They eyeshadows are highly pigmented and last really well.  Their lipglosses are just fun because they taste so good.  I especially love how they name all their products.  I get a good laugh out of some of them.


----------



## aziajs (May 22, 2006)

I think MAC has a greater variety of products, formulas/finishes, colors, etc. but I do like UD.  I have several eyeshadows that I really like from the line.


----------



## HapaDynazty (May 22, 2006)

cool which UD products do you think i should try for the summer? which ones do you like?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 22, 2006)

I love UD's Peace eyeshadow.


----------



## HapaDynazty (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I love UD's Peace eyeshadow._

 

that looks pretty - have you tried the metal eye sheens how are those'?


----------



## MizMac (May 22, 2006)

I just bought all of there deluxe shadows, they are really nice and the packaging is super cute!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 22, 2006)

I have about 6 UD eyeshadows and love them all except one. Maui Wowie, it's a beautiful color but the glitter just gets everywhere!!! But, other then that they are very pigmented and they have staying power. They don't have as big of a collection as MAC but they do have some great colors.

I don't own any of the lip stuff so I can't comment on that stuff.


----------



## flowerhead (May 22, 2006)

Urban decay eyeshadow in Shattered is totally beautiful, it's a rich aqua with a shimmery green/sky blue effect


----------



## isometh (May 23, 2006)

I'd choose MAC over UD for eyeshadows, simply because of their texture.  Although UD's new shadows are awesomely pigmented and feel nice if you can handle the bold colors


----------



## mspixieears (May 23, 2006)

I haven't tried very many of their e/s (UDs) but I do love the ones I have. I personally think their lip products are really nice, and definitely as good as MAC's though sometimes you get the odd gunk that is really gross and watery (most of them are gunky as the name implies).

The UD lipsticks, sadly discontinued, are to die for. Eternal mystery of life why they chose to get rid of them


----------



## bellaetoile (May 23, 2006)

primer potion is the best stuff ever. i couldn't live without it. its so much better than any other primer i've ever tried. the eyeshadows are decent, they have some fun colors, however i find most of them to be way too glittery for my tastes. still, for certain instances, such as going out to a party or club, they can be useful. i love how the baked bronzer looks on me, and the lip stuff is pretty decent as well.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (May 24, 2006)

I have Asphyixa, Lounge, and X from UD. I like them alot. They have good staying and power and they are pretty pigmented to me.


----------



## LinzBelle (May 30, 2006)

UD and Mac have the same high-pigment quality.  Urban Decay is just aimed toward the "edgy" consumer.  Practically all their shades are highly glittered/frosted.  I'm not sure about their skin care line.  But everything of theirs is pretty compatable.  Oh and Urban Decay owns Hard Candy.  The best eyeshadow imho, is Midnight cowgirl or Sin.


----------



## Asphyxia (May 30, 2006)

I own everything in Asphyxia by UD....they discontinued Asphyxia Lip Gunk which makes me sad.  I loved UD way before I knew about MAC. I love them both.


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 31, 2006)

They are both good for different reasons for me.  I have tons of UD eyeshadows and I really don't have a color I don't like.  They are all beautiful and vivid.  I like their lip products but I haven't had as much luck with staying power with them.  The primer potion of course is wonderful.


----------



## clairelfhs02 (May 31, 2006)

I have some UD shadows and a ton of MAC, and honestly I prefer MAC any day! UD has some great colors, but most of them are heavy on the glitter and are a bit on the dry, crumbly side. The only UD colors I really like are Shattered, Paladium, and Pallor (the last 2 are disc.). IMO, Paladium is one of the most gorgeous shades of silvery lilac. I actually use to have Midnight Cowboy and got rid of it, because I couldn't deal with having the color's silver glitter falling onto my cheeks. Kind of messy.


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 4, 2006)

UD e/s's have excellent color payoff but like other ppl have said some can be way too glittery and messy but some colors are MAC comparable and just as nice (i use both)

UD l/g are pretty nice too though they are a bit sticky - but they do have a nice minty flavor


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 4, 2006)

I adore both lines, my Urban Decay stuff that i have works awesome for me, and so does my MAC.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 5, 2006)

Has anyone tried their 24/7 Eyeliner pencils?  I am intested in them, but I am hoping for a high color payoff... what are your thoughts?


----------



## tracie (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Has anyone tried their 24/7 Eyeliner pencils?  I am intested in them, but I am hoping for a high color payoff... what are your thoughts?_

 

I really like the 24/7 pencils, I have covet, lust, and electric so far..and I'll probably get honey and baked whenever I get to a sephora/order online.  They stay on my eyes really well, and they are pigmented, I use covet quite a bit, I actually like to use it over black track on my waterline..darkens it up a bit and stays very well.

As for other UD products, I love most of what I have.  I began my love for make up (shadows..mostly) with UD and I think there are some amazing colors and they're soft and blendable.  There are some that are glittery, but *ahem* I don't find them to be any worse than say..lustre shadows (idol eyes, anyone?).  Favs include: ydk, sin, mildew, half baked, last call, hotpants, asphyxia.

I wasn't a big fan of the lipgunks, but I'm super picky on scented items, and the smell of SWF was just too strong for me, personally.  However, I really like the xxx shine glosses..they stay well and are minty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Surreal mineral makeup is okay, I haven't gotten to use it much, because up until recently (I've gotten tanner) it was way too dark.

Their blushes are also nice, kind of small though.


----------



## Masucci (Jun 6, 2006)

I love UD shadows and own many of them.  I also own many MAC shadows, and the only difference I notice is that MAC offers a much larger color palette.


----------



## EccentricAngel (Jun 6, 2006)

UD eyeshadow is awesome and I love their lipgunks


----------



## astronaut (Jun 24, 2006)

I absolutely love Urban Decay shadows and I uh.... like them better than MAC ...


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Jun 25, 2006)

Urban decay's DELUXE eyeshadows are wonderful.  they arent sparkly, they are super smoothe and have the best color pay off!  they are a little more than regualr urban decay eyeshadows, but well worth it.  they are a little larger and have a mirror.  I just wish they had more colors.  Other than these eyeshadows, i perfer MAC.  with the exception of primer potion.  thats a gift from god!


----------



## holly_ho (Jun 27, 2006)

I have quite a few UD shadows and I love them all, except for Midnight Cowboy Rides Again...it's a really nice color, but the sparkles get all over my whole face no matter how I put it on.  'X' is definitely my favorite out of them all tho, and it's the perfect summer color!


----------



## Pootle_around (Jun 28, 2006)

I have quite a few UD shadows. Asphyxia, Shattered, Twice Baked,(well I used to have this, I've just given to another Specktrette) Midnight Cowboy, Mildew, X, Polyester Bride, Goddess, roach, and Chopper. I probably have a just a couple more Mac shadows. They are comparable. Sometimes I think that UD are slightly better. For example, I'm a hooooge fan of greens. UD Milew is stunning on Asian girls, I use it a lot. I tried MAC's Humid to see what it was like but I find there is a lot of colour fall-out. It's slgihtly harder to blend into my base colours too.
UD shadows are smoother IMHO. But Mac have better colour range.
You shoudl try UD blushers - they're beautiful. Smooth, easy to apply, and X makes me look like I have Kate-Moss cheekbones. 
All in all, I'd go for UD over MAC any day, but they come very close in quality.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Jul 2, 2006)

I think UD is great.  Their nonglittery shadows are superior to most of MAC's IMO. Only MAC's Veluxe pearls and select frosts are as smooth and pigmented.  Mildew is one of my favorite shadows.  It's so flattering and can be used for both tamer, business friendly looks and ones more wild. I really like Sin, Roach, Lounge, Green Goddess, Shattered & Blunt.  I really like their new Deluxe e/s and 24/7 pencils too.  I used to loooove their lipgunks but they d/ced all but one of the colors I liked.  Same with the lipsticks.  I'm disappointed that they've moved away from their more pigmented lip products and towards the sheerer and shinier ones.

I'd be a much bigger UD fan though if there wasn't so much glitter.  I don't mind it in theory, but I hate all the glitter fall out.  Which is sad, because some of their glittery shadows are so pretty.  Like Chopper.


----------



## effboysinthebut (Nov 12, 2006)

I prefer MAC. UD just seems like you have to really pile it on to get any color pay off. I had a few and sold them to friends. I have yet to try their deluxe colors, mostly don't want to waste the money when mac is cheaper. It's a shame too, they have really nice colors.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *holly_ho* 

 
_I have quite a few UD shadows and I love them all, except for Midnight Cowboy Rides Again...it's a really nice color, but the sparkles get all over my whole face no matter how I put it on._

 
Same here! And they get all over my boyfriend's face too.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 13, 2006)

How about putting on an eyeshadow base then Midnight Cowboy then sealing it with She laq. Would that work?


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *isometh* 

 
_Although UD's new shadows are awesomely pigmented and feel nice if you can handle the bold colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great thread. This sounds like what I'm probably looking for - esp the deluxe versions (don't care for too much glitter)


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 28, 2008)

UD is trying to seduce me and i think they are winning. i haven't seen a wide variety of UD offerings until i went to columbia mall's sephora. i think i will be taking a short hiatus from mac to try more UD.


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a couple of UD. 1 (Urb) I hardly wear because the sparkles make me teh crazee. The other (Mary Jane) has just a little shimmer & I love it. The 24/7 e/l are very nice too.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't like glitter at all so now I only go for the smooth ones; vert, mildew, shattered, etc. The deluxe too, I love those, they go on like velvet!


----------



## seabird (Jul 2, 2008)

UD e/s crease on me like mad, whereas MAC shadows don't at all. I prefer MAC, they offer a wider selection, on not just eyeshadows but everything else as well. My favourite product from UD is the heavy metal glitter liners but I'm not sure if they're doing those anymore.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 

 
_I have about 6 UD eyeshadows and love them all except one. Maui Wowie, it's a beautiful color but the glitter just gets everywhere!!!_

 
YES omg I agree! Maui Wowie is really gorgeous but wow that glitter gets everywhere and does NOT brush away. Plus I have a harder time getting it packed on my lid; its usually just cakey and crumbles into a glittery mess somewhere on my cheek.


----------



## SweetClover (Oct 3, 2008)

I only have one UD eyeshadow, Blunt, and it's so awsome!! It lasts way better than MAC. I really love it. But I have also tried Grifter, which is an awesome color, but the glitter...well, it was already said. But I think that I will still get some more UD eyeshadows even if the glitter is all over the face after a long day. The colors and the staying power are just too good to not buy it.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 3, 2008)

i looooove their brow box


----------



## gabi03 (Oct 9, 2008)

I like urban decay more than mac simply because of their palettes. They have a ton of colors some with glitter so you need to be careful it will get everywhere, but i recommend their deluxe shadows. Like butter! And the 24/7 liners are nice and smooth, highly recommend as well too.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 22, 2008)

I love, love urband decay! I used them before I used Mac, and they're great. I love how soft the shadows are and what can i say? i love glitter


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 22, 2008)

UD should make more of those deluxe shadows and stop with all that stupid glitter crap. I can't stand the fallout! But other than that, I prefer UD's shadows over MAC's because they're more vibrant and wayy more pigmented. I only need to use UDPP for UD's shadows for the color to show but with some of MACs shadows, I gotta use a second base like a paintpot.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_UD should make more of those deluxe shadows and stop with all that stupid glitter crap._

 
I couldn't agree more!  I like a little glitter (sometimes) but a lot of the UD shadows are overkill.  

I also like that they're triple pigmented, but they're so easy to break.  I guess it's a give and take...  their deluxe shadows are LOVELY though.


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

deluxe really are much more interesting than normal ones, I only dislike their kitschy box, reminds me so much of 80s


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 9, 2009)

both lines are great! my two favorite as a matter of fact.


----------



## Sally Bowles (Jan 14, 2009)

I really like the combination of honey and graffiti.  Both deluxe eye shadows.  I love the kitchy box the palette comes in, I think it's cute!

I have a couple of the glitter ones and it's true - the glitter goes freaking everywhere.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 14, 2009)

They are excellent eye shadows and I used to prefer them to MAC. Oil Slick is very much like Black Tied, Sin is a very pretty colour and highly recommended. I don't like Midnight Cowboy, IMO it's like a glitter bomb with not great colour pay off. Other good ones are Uzi (very glittery), Mary Jane, Strip, excellent for smokey eyes.  One thing I did notice on me they didn't crease, if I went out clubbing they would stay on pretty much until the early hours of the morning. I would agree that some of the shades are more for an edgy/goth kind of look, but I noticed they have matte and deluxe eye shadows as well now.


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I prefer UD lately. I love their glitter-bomb eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Midnight cowboy rides again is my favourite probably. I don't actually get much fallout from it and when I do I take it off with sellotape.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 19, 2009)

I recently discovered UD eyeshadows and I tend to stay away from the  glittery stuff so I've been very happy with the shimmer finish e/s from UD

I have X, Baked and Half Baked... and I would say they have better colour payoff and are nicer than MAC's Frost eyeshadows... more comparable to MAC's Veluxe Pearl finish

I just picked up Flip e/s from BBR collection today, and I'm disappointed it's not as nice as the similar goldy colours from UD... I think UD has raised the bar on my expectations for eyeshadows


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 20, 2009)

maybe i'm just the type of girl that likes my e/s to be highly pigmented, but i find that only the ud deluxe shadows compare to mac. the ud 24/7 liners are amazing, much better than mac pencils imo. also their liquid liners -- the applicater it comes with is much better than liquid last liners.


----------



## stacyq251 (Feb 7, 2009)

I am a freelance mac artist now for 3 years but I used to freelance for urban decay and besides their eye potion primer I feel mac eyeshadows come in more of a variety of textures than urban decay. urban decay also has alot of glitter in their shadows which causes alot of fall out. I truly feel mac is the best product out there.


----------



## ms. kendra (Feb 8, 2009)

I have one of the UD shadow boxes and I love the colors, except as already mentioned some are VERY glittery and fall out everywhere. Next time I'll just buy the individual pans with less glittery formulas.


----------

